# Post your Jack-O-Lanterns 2012



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thought it might be good to have a place to post pictures of this years Jack-O-Lanterns (real pumpkins or fake).

So here are the two I've made from Micheal's craft pumpkins this year.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice carving Spooky1.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

*The 2012 Pumpkin Carving Thread*

Oh I guess my post got moved. Spooky1 beat me to it...


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

Not as fancy as most on here but we all had a good time carving them.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I love pumpkins! Looks great guys!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Not so fancy, but these are the pumpkins carved for our backyard display.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

You _KNOW _what I'm going to post, right? Steampunkins!
















And a couple of Zombies, of course!


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

my son carved this funkin for our Halloween Tree








The rest are real pumpkins
starting to wilt:








pattern pumpkins
















I did this winky-smiley one. it's the one i set on the north side of the house to rot into the Earth (it's supposed to ward off bad luck, or so I was told)


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

And here's what became of the other real pumpkins, CHEW TOYS for our Bullies!


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

susan from creepy hollow said:


> my son carved this funkin for our Halloween Tree...


Susan, your son is quite talented.

I did 5 this year. The Jack Skellington was done by my bride. The bottom one in this picture was modeled after a Traditional Irish Turnip Jack-O-Lantern.










As usual, I did one as a tribute to a note worthy person who left us this year.

Can anyone guess who I carved into the tribute jack?


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice pumpkins! This year I only made one because of lack of time. Unfortunately I only have one picture and it is kind of blurry. Anyway, here it is.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Buzz said:


> S
> 
> As usual, I did one as a tribute to a note worthy person who left us this year.
> 
> Can anyone guess who I carved into the tribute jack?


Is that Sheldon?


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Spooky1 said:


> Is that Sheldon?


:jol: LOL
Half right... it is a nerd.

It was Neil Armstrong. 
Just as I was finishing, I kinda scarfed the side of his mouth... and I guess at that point turned it into Sheldon Cooper. :googly:

Here's something interesting. Below is the pumpkin I didn't have time to carve. Took that picture Friday afternoon. Still a little green in the stem and firm all the way around.


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks Buzz


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Jack Mac said:


> Nice pumpkins! This year I only made one because of lack of time. Unfortunately I only have one picture and it is kind of blurry. Anyway, here it is.


Favorite.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Twas the year without a JoL for Haunted Bayou...
I bought 3 pumpkins and didn't have time to even carve a traditional face on even 1 of them.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Love the pumpkins guys!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Heres mine from 2012:


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Here are two of mine


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Jack Mac said:


> Nice pumpkins! This year I only made one because of lack of time. Unfortunately I only have one picture and it is kind of blurry. Anyway, here it is.


:jol:WAIT!? You carved this??? Wow!
You are kind of amazing!


----------

